# Problems after soft 99 fusso coat



## Jbjergh (Nov 18, 2014)

I have used soft 99 3 times without problems. Yesterday I used it again. It was in direct sunlight and today I can see that the there is a oil like or swirl like finish. Hmm was that the sun?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is something we have experienced on more than one occasion, but it isn't serious. I have found on perfect paint it can be "blotchy" with darker patches. The best way to overcome is to apply in small work areas and work it in. Apply a second coat straight after the first, or top with another solvent heavy wax. This will even it out hopefully


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Too much product used !!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have recently just posted a thread on the same issue, I will post the link. Just came to the conclusion that it's too much product applied. Think its one of these product you need to take the time and make sure its applied perfectly thin and even And not just a quick slap on. But basically from what iv been told this stuff has to be applied very very thin .

Usually I would ditch it and move on to another but I do really like fusso soft 99 the beading is exeptional, iv been told colonite is similar but not got round to trying it Yet

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359090


----------



## Jbjergh (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm okay, too much product applied.
:wall:

But was is the solution now?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

trouble is its very easy to apply too much. Think what's best to do is put some on your applicator and go put the pot down and try and spread what you have got as far as possible as it's always tempting to go for more when you don't need it. 

I planned to remove all wax from my car this weekend and very carefully apply a coat of fusso but didn't get a chance .


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Spray sam QD if u have it and wipe off , or buff it off


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I ditched the sponge applicator that came with it, the first time I used it I found it very hard to remove so I guessed I had used too much. Now I use a normal megs yellow applicator and go very thin and it seems much better. I personally think it gives a very glossy finish for a sealant.

This was 1 coat of Fusso light


----------



## Jbjergh (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok, I´m a bit slow in mind (new in detailing). But I have some poorboys natty blue liquid wax. Can I use that in a thin layer (pad and DA) and then buff off and hope that the funny look off the soft99 disappear?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jbjergh said:


> Ok, I´m a bit slow in mind (new in detailing). But I have some poorboys natty blue liquid wax. Can I use that in a thin layer (pad and DA) and then buff off and hope that the funny look off the soft99 disappear?


I doubt the solvents will be anywhere strong enough to sort your issue, try some more of the same product in a small space and see what happens


----------

